# Sydney Police Closely Examining Photo of Officer's Breasts



## Cinderella

*Aussie cop's Internet boob prompts investigation*

SYDNEY (Reuters) - A photograph of a young Australian policewoman's breasts, sent to her boyfriend as a get well message on her mobile phone, has sparked an investigation after it was circulated on internal police e-mail
The Victoria state police constable was in her police uniform with her name badge visible, her shirt undone and her breasts exposed when she was photographed, Australian Associated Press (AAP) reported on Monday.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070319...lia_breasts;_ylt=AqEhs9uCUBlRz4EBmbcFXyDtiBIF


----------



## screamineagle

*Re: Aussie cop's Internet boob prompts investigation*

this thread is useless without pictures.


----------



## Cinderella

*Re: Aussie cop's Internet boob prompts investigation*

lol


----------



## CJIS

*Sydney Police Closely Examining Photo of Officer's Breasts*

(today.reuters.com) 
A photograph of a young Australian policewoman's breasts, sent to her boyfriend as a get well message on her mobile phone, has sparked an investigation after it was circulated on internal police e-mail.


----------



## SOT

Boyfriend is scum for sending it on...she is dumb for doing it...this thread is useless without pictures.


----------



## CJIS

I know I know use your Imagination


----------



## Cinderella

*Police email boob*

*Police email boob*



Police chiefs in Australia are investigating after a photograph of a policewoman's breasts was circulated by email.
The police constable was in her uniform with her name badge visible, her shirt undone and her breasts exposed when she was photographed.
She had sent it to her boyfriend as a get well message from her mobile phone, reports Sky News.
But the image also found its way to the inboxes of senior officers and detectives in the ethical standards department in the state of Victoria.

http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_2249982.html?menu=


----------



## JoninNH

Pictures!!!!! Pleeeasassseeee!


----------



## Nachtwächter

*Constable Melissa Scannell*

Found the edited version.



*EXCLUSIVE* - The Werribee Police Constable, *Melissa Scannell*, who sent her ex-boyfriend a MMS showing her in uniform baring her tits, has gone into hiding.
Current Affairs Herald contacted the Werribee Police about *Constable Melissa Scannell*, and were told, "She's gone into hiding!", an anonymous officer said. "We have been inundated with calls from the media about Mel. She is distraught over the whole affair and wished that it would go away".

Current Affairs Herald has discovered through an anonymous Victorian Police source, that *Melissa Scannell* was dumped by her boyfriend because she is a "bitch"."She kept sending him texts and he got sick of it" the officer told us. "When she sent him a picture showing her tits and begging him to take her back, he decided to get his own back by circulating the image", explained the officer. "She got more than she expected and is now hiding until this all blows over. The is a good chance she will lose her job", but at the very least, she will be suspended".
​Current Affairs Herald will pay $AUD500 to anyone who can supply the image of Melissa Scannell's MMS or email.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Meet Constable Melissa Scannell*



Current Affairs» exclusive»



Here is a photo of Constable Melissa Scannell, who sent here photo to her cop boyfriend.
This is an edited version, but a picture to the story. Melissa is embroiled in an investigation, after taking a picture of her tits, whilst in uniform that clearly shows her name tag, on her cell phone and emailing it to her boyfriend. The boyfriend sent the picture on to all the police departments email boxes! 
Read the full story here.


----------



## SOT

NICE! Those are some nice guns!


----------



## CJIS

I figured sooner or later someone would find pics


----------



## wgciv

Damn, keep the hat on... and pull it really far down over your face.


----------



## Mongo

Titalating story.

I would get well too.


----------



## CJIS

*$500 reward fails to capture topless cop email photo*

(www.itwire.com.au) 
In an impressive display of comradery, a $500 reward has failed to encourage police officers to leak a topless photograph of Constable Melissa Scannell - who faces disciplinary action after her boyfriend forwarded to colleagues the photo of her semi-naked whilst in uniform.


----------



## JoninNH

Nice tits!


----------



## SOT

Holy crap is that a man with boobs?


----------



## honor12900

Nice!


----------

